# Deutsche Zentral Inkasso



## Rotstift (31 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Mein Freund hat sich bei w*w.Berufe-Welten.de angemeldet.
Leider existiert die Seite garnicht mehr. Also jetzt nichtmehr.

Er hat sich als 18 Jähriger ausgegeben, obwohl er 15 ist.

Es kam dann also von einem Inkassounternehmen:
Deutsche Zentral Inkasso

Ein Mahnschreibten der Go Web LTD.

Man solle doch 59,95€ + Verzugszinsen + Mahngebühren + Vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren- Anlagen bezahlen.
Macht insgesammt also 110,20 EUR

Neben drann des Schreibens, dass ihm zugeliefert wurde stand noch, dass sie irgednwas bei der Schufe beantragen wollen etc.

Zahlen, oder nicht zahlen?


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso*

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wenn man sich bei so einer Webseite mit falschem Geburtsdatum anmeldet, wo der Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht nicht klar erkennbar war, dann macht man sich nicht wegen Betrugs strafbar. 

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso*

Es trifft also tatsächlich zu, dass die neugegründete "Deutsche Zentralinkasso" des Herrn S. in Berlin nun die "Nachfolge" der K.G.-S. angetreten hat. Offenbar hat sich Frau G.-S. vorübergehend aus dem "Geschäft" zurückgezogen. 

Die Drohungen mit Schufa, Offenbarungseid, Lohnpfändung und das übrige Geblubbere von Inkassobutzen sind lediglich heiße Luft ohne jegliche Substanz und werden sich in diese Richtung fortsetzen. :-D


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso*

In einem Wort: Schmeißfliegen-Inkasso.


----------



## Rotstift (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso*

Bedeutet also man soll garnicht reagieren


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso*

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------

